# Fernwartung auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2010



## WachMark (19 November 2010)

Wie findet man heutzutage das passende Fernwartungsprodukt für sich?
  Was hat der Eine zu bieten, was der Andere nicht hat?
  Was davon benötige ich wirklich?


  Lassen Sie sich zu diesem Thema umfassend auf einem unseren beiden Informationsflächen auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES in Nürnberg beraten, 
und schauen Sie sich live den Fernwartungs-Router *eWON *mit *Talk2M *an. 


  Welche Vorteile haben Sie durch die Nutzung von eWON? 
*eWON*… 
  …erleichtert Ihnen die Anbindung an Ihre SPS durch die integrierten Treiber (z.B. Siemens, VIPA, Allen Bradley, Schneider, Hitachi, Mitsubishi, …)
  …ermöglicht Ihnen Variablen auszulesen aus den Steuerungen ohne die Programmierung zu ändern.
  …sichert Ihnen die Produktionsfähigkeit durch Alarmierung per SMS, Email, SNMP oder FTP
  …erhöht Ihre Freiheit der Funktionen durch den integrierten BASIC Editor
... hilft Ihnen Anlagenstillstandszeiten durch gezieltes Condition Monitoring und M2M zu vermeiden


  Runden Sie dazu den Fernzugriff mit dem Internet-Fernwartungs-Portal Talk2M ab, welches seit 
über 5 Jahren und 7000 weltweit installierten Geräten das meistgenutzte seiner Art ist.  
*Talk2M*…
  …senkt Ihre Servicezeiten durch den Fernzugriff auf Ihre Anlage
  …ermöglicht Ihnen den weltweiten Zugriff auf Ihre Anlagen
  …spart Ihnen Kosten da vorhandene Infrastruktur genutzt werden kann
  …erleichtert Ihnen den Zugriff auf Ihre Anlage durch einfachsten Verbindungsaufbau
... schützt durch VPN Verbindungen vor fremden Datenzugriff


*Schauen Sie einfach in Halle 7, Stand 151 (Wachendorff Prozesstechnik) oder Halle 6, Stand 101 (eWON) bei uns vorbei, und lassen Sie sich begeistern!

**




*​


----------

